# Happy Birthday Zombie-F



## Goblin




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To an AWESOME day my friend!


----------



## NoahFentz




----------



## morbidmike

Happy Birthday to the awesome creator of the best haunted website on the net...Have a great day !!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy Birthday Zombie F! I hope it is the best birthday yet!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy bday, man! :smoking:


----------



## Dixie

Happy birthday Boss!  I hope you have an absolutely wonderful day!!!


----------



## lewlew

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Happy Birthday!


----------



## IMU

Happy Bday!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday Zombie-F!!!!


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday chief!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Zombie-F!


----------



## Vlad

And Damn 35??? I've got props older than that, lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, you young thing, you


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya Zombie - the bestest in the worldest!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

Happy Birthday to the Evil Creator. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Brad Green

Hope you have a very nice Birthday Zombie-F!


----------



## halstaff

Happy birthday Zombie-F! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I had a cake for you....then Vlad sat in it, thought it was his old age until he did it two more times. At least he had underwear on, if that is what he's calling it.


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to You!
Happy Birthday dear Zombie-F!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Zurgh

Happy B-day, fearless leader!


----------



## hedg12

Happy Birthday ZF!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## stick

Hope you had a great Birthday.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Birthday Dave!!! I hope you enjoyed a great day!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zombie-F

A belated thank you for all the birthday wishes.


----------

